# Jazz..



## SilverRabbit (Apr 18, 2008)

Does anyone know jazz composition? I would like to know about different modes and scales they use in jazz. Miles davis, Pat Metheny people like that.... Almost smooth jazz like. I play the guitar mainly but I like playing the piano as well.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 19, 2008)

Jazz anyone? no? wow.....


----------



## farway (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess potheads don't dig jazz


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah... thats crazy. Most jazz musicans are stoners. I think people today just dont understand what good music is. All this crap on the radio... it isn't music. Metal, Rap, Hip-Hop, that electronic dance, Reggaeton, Reggae, Pop, most Indie bands, and I'm sure I left out a lot.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 24, 2008)

I mean how the hell can you call yourself a musician if you dont know basic theory and composition? I'm sorry.. Just because you beat on a drum and shake your ass around doesn't mean it's music.


----------



## farway (Apr 24, 2008)

I take it you're a pretty big jazz fan. I've got a couple records but don't really know very much jazz. I'm more into indie, hip hop, reggae but try to expand my horizons with other styles as well. what would you recommend for someone who doesn't know lots of jazz?


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh yeah I love jazz and blues music. If you want to listen to some good jazz...
Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell, Miles Davis, Pat Metheny, Brad Mehldau, Keith Jarrett, Michael Brecker, John Scofield... just to name a few.


----------



## farway (Apr 24, 2008)

what about blues? I'd really like to start listening to some old blues musicians. I just finished reading a Led Zep bio and it talks about how they were influenced by all this blues stuff, but I never know what to look for in record stores.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 25, 2008)

Louis Armstrong, Sam Taylor, Walter Davis... Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, The Doors took there sound from early jazz blues and post war blues musicians. If you want straight up blues then... look for country or kansas city blues. I don't listen to that stuff too much. Blue grass is a little weird for me...


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 25, 2008)

Sam Taylor and Wes Montgomery shred that guitar... deffinetely check them out.


----------



## farway (Apr 25, 2008)

cool thanks man. I'll have to check out all these dudes!


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah man thanks for you interest. If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## kasuhit (Apr 28, 2008)

I listen to Chick Corea but thats about it, hes even got his own show on BET every friday morinings he plays some pretty chaotic piano passages. but jazz guitarests are too fruity for my tastes, I prefer flamenco as far as guitar virtuoso's go.


----------



## Dubbuh (Apr 28, 2008)

SilverRabbit said:


> Oh yeah I love jazz and blues music. If you want to listen to some good jazz...
> Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell, Miles Davis, Pat Metheny, Brad Mehldau, Keith Jarrett, Michael Brecker, John Scofield... just to name a few.


are those in any particular order?


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 29, 2008)

Nope... They are all just just really good jazz musicians.


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> I listen to Chick Corea but thats about it, hes even got his own show on BET every friday morinings he plays some pretty chaotic piano passages. but jazz guitarests are too fruity for my tastes, I prefer flamenco as far as guitar virtuoso's go.


Chick is pretty tame now days,back in the day's or Return To Forever he was pretty out there.

Chick's old band,some fantastic shit.

YouTube - Return To Forever - Romantic Warrior

If you dig Flamenco check this out,3 guitar masters all in one session.

The album this set is from is named Friday Night In San Francisco & its by Al Dimeola,John Mclaughlin & Paco De Lucia.

YouTube - PACO DE LUCIA , John McLaughlin , AL DI MEOLA


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah thanks panhead I was actually just trying to ignore that fucking ass prick who said that jazz guitarist were gay. Also Flamenco and Jazz... yeah pretty much the same thing. Anyway this is a Jazz thread not a fucking Flamenco thread so if you want to talk about Flamenco then go start your own fucking thread.


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

farway said:


> what about blues? I'd really like to start listening to some old blues musicians. I just finished reading a Led Zep bio and it talks about how they were influenced by all this blues stuff, but I never know what to look for in record stores.


Some of the more main stream/classic style blues asrtists who had major influence on early rock.

BB King.

Johnny Guitar Watson.

Buddy Guy.

Bobby Blue Bland.

John Lee Hooker.

Albert King.

If you haven't been following the Allman Brothers for the last 30 years check out some of their newer albums,they've changed drastically from a rock/blues band to all blues on their last few albums,great sound in a classic blues style.

Check out the albums One Way Out & Hittin The Note,these are IMO 2 of the best blues albums ever recorded by anybody.

Here's a couple songs from the albums,i make my neighbors windows rattle with this shit .

YouTube - "Desdemona" - Derek Trucks Guitar Solo

YouTube - "Woman Across The River" - Allman Brothers


----------



## kasuhit (Apr 29, 2008)

SilverRabbit said:


> Yeah thanks panhead I was actually just trying to ignore that fucking ass prick who said that jazz guitarist were gay. Also Flamenco and Jazz... yeah pretty much the same thing. Anyway this is a Jazz thread not a fucking Flamenco thread so if you want to talk about Flamenco then go start your own fucking thread.


gez man what crawled up your ass, I wasn't trying to start a war, I was just saying they arn't my particular taste. I never said they were gay, just "fruity"
sorry that you jump to conclusions homophobe.



SilverRabbit said:


> Also Flamenco and Jazz... yeah pretty much the same thing


yea and I'm going to ignore how fucking ignorant that sounds, you should realy try and educate yourself, although we both know that will never happen. your probly one of these music nazi authorities that cramms his opinion of "that every jazz & blues guitarest is god" down everyone elses throat.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 29, 2008)

Flamenco composition is the same thing as Jazz composition. Oh and I didn't cram anything down anyones throat. Your the one who came in this thread so... you could get the fuck out... Also "fruity" means gay, queer, faggish.. so on.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 29, 2008)

Also once again this is a jazz thread...


----------



## kasuhit (Apr 29, 2008)

SilverRabbit said:


> Flamenco composition is the same thing as Jazz composition. Oh and I didn't cram anything down anyones throat. Your the one who came in my thread so... you could get the fuck out... Also "fruity" means gay, queer, faggish.. so on.


thats like saying that all music is composed the same way?

I'm sorry I didn't mean any disrespect to your admired jazz guitarests, I just came in here and stated a simple opinion and used the word "fruity" for lack of a better term.

man you don't have to be so fucking rude either just cuz this is the internet.
this is probly a reason people avoid threads like this.

anyways I didn't mean to derail the thread, your right i'll just GTFO of here.


----------



## panhead (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW,what the hell happened in here,this thread looks like a train wreck.


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 2, 2008)

SilverRabbit's just getting his panties in a wod... come on now, calm down grasshopper. Respect other's opinions here, kasu even said he was sorry... and calm down on the vulgarity, so distasteful!  I love jazz music, and blues... love it more than life sometimes, but that's cause I was born in the city where jazz was born, thus it's in my blood. Nawlins' baby, if you wanna visit... lemme know we'll do a 420 friendly jazz tour, muahahaha.


----------



## CrazethTrumpetous (May 20, 2008)

hey rabbit.

the most commonly used modes for jazz musicians are the myxolydian and dorian modes, but your accomplished jazz theorist can pretty much fit in any mode they want.

and of course theres the blues scale, which is THE most commonly used scale in jazz improvisation. just because it sounds so freakin cool in my opinion haha

anyone ever get blown then improv on stage?

oh. its the best. lol

>peace<


----------



## Abstract Gardenist (Jun 9, 2008)

The best and I think first jazz song about weed, was Cab Calloway-Reefer Man. I would reccomend Gotan Project, Mocean Worker, Bajo Fondo Tango Club, lappuntamento, Piero Umiliani, Rosalia de Souza, Sergio Mendes & Tanghetto. If you like hip-hop & jazz I would reccomend Black Violin, Nuttin But Strings, Erykah Badu, Pete Rock & CL Smooth, Tribe Called Quest, Digable Plantes and India Arie.


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2008)

I love jazz,infact aside from the internet listening to jazz & fusion jazz are my main forms of entertainment,ive always got music going in my home,anyhow about jazz,i know i push the Zappa plays Zappa tour alot but its full of fusion jazz,when most people think of Frank Zappa they think of a drug crazed lunitic from silly songs like Montana,Dynamo Hum or Dont eat the yellow snow,this couldnt be farther from the truth.

Frank was a highly accomplished composer,conductor,player,writer,arranger & all around musical genious,his music ranged from classical,modern classical,jazz,fusion,blues,rock,do wop ect,the band member list was always full of world renowned players like George Duke & Jean Luc-Ponty.

Fusion jazz lovers should surely check out this years tour,this song is one of FZ's fusion jazz compositions & one of my personal favorites.

Eat that question by Frank Zappa.

YouTube - Zappa plays Zappa - Eat that Question


----------

